# where is the HTC Merge forum?



## knownchild (Aug 21, 2011)

I figured since the HTC Merge is now officially rooted you guys would create its own forum it the HTC section.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

is there a large following for this? anyone else feel a need for it too?


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

I have had a few not from this site ask me where the merge section is when I reffered them here. Its not been many. And it wasn't devs.


----------



## knownchild (Aug 21, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1013398

lots of people here!


----------



## knownchild (Aug 21, 2011)

There is now root and gingerbread on this phone!
Just thought id let you guys know.

1st you need to get s-off with this guide:
http://2fastroms.com...67&p=2159#p2159
2nd you need to update rom to gingerbread 2.3.4 with this guide:
http://www.2fastroms...81&p=2547#p2547

If only someone would start developing custom roms for the Merge now!!
That would be fantastic.


----------



## knownchild (Aug 21, 2011)

BUMP!!

So still no Merge forum?


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Ill add it when I wake up.seems like a good couple of u would like to have it


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

added

http://rootzwiki.com/forum/251-merge/


----------

